# Lexapro is making me sick



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I took 10 mg of Lexapro for the first time yesterday morning at 9 A.M. I ate breakfast before I took it too. Three hours later I started getting nauseous and dizzy. I eventually ended up vomiting and I have had no appetite since. I didn't eat lunch, barely ate dinner and a little bit after midnight I threw up again. I feel like crap right now, I just threw up again. Is this normal? My mom and dad tell me to keep taking it but I can't stand feeling this way. I feel depressed, and I feel like I'm in some sort of haze. 

I would call my Doctor but I'm too nervous. Bleh. I know nausea is a side effect of the medication but if it's preventing me from eating and making me vomit what I did eat, should I still take it?


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

why not try 5mg every other day and see if you can work your way up? I would conjecture the nausea is from a 5ht3 agonist effect. there's an anti-nausea drug called ondansetron that blocks that receptor. if you were the experimenting type of person, you might try getting your hands on some of that and taking it with if you just can't handle the nausea from the cipralex after several weeks. this is just wild speculation though.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Could you get your parents to call the doctor? They could start you out on a lower dose, which should help.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I was thinking of going down to 5 mg but my parents believe that 10 mg isn't that much and I should be fine. They keep saying I'm making myself feel that way since I was nervous about taking medication. My mom went to the pharmacy yesterday and talked to the pharmacist she got the Lexapro from and she told her my symptoms and the pharmacist said that's not normal and I might have a stomach bug, and she never talked about going down to 5 mg. She did give me a motion sickness pills to take before I take my medication. I know the medication made me sick and if I keep feeling this way I'm going to call my doctor.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

I took effexor which is a similiar drug and threw up a bunch at work, i think was on 10mg


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Did you only throw up once? I took it again yesterday and today (skipped Thursday) and I haven't thrown up. I did just have a massive panic attack though, thought I was going to die.


----------



## drgibs (Nov 24, 2013)

i used to take lexapro and it did the same thing to me.... it takes about 2 weeks of taking it for the nausea and dizziness to stop. now as for the daze, at least for me that never stopped. so i quit taking it so i wasn't a zombie.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply and for the bad experience you had on it.

For me it has been great. When I first started taking it I was having panic attacks and was always really tired, but that went away after a couple of weeks. I've not had one panic attack since and I have been able to interact with people more. I still experience anxiety, but it's not so overwhelming. 

Anyways kind of an update, plus I've been seeing a therapist so I've been doing a lot better. 

Still don't understand why I got so sick when I first took it, getting more convinced I had a stomach bug.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

add mirtazapine. it's a lot cheaper than ondansetron and there is a synergistic effect for many who take mirtazapine along with an ssri or, better yet, an snri. 

p.s. you might balloon up to five times your size, though.


----------

